# 11/20 SmackDown Discussion Thread: How will SD react to getting swept 6-0 at SvS



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*​


> SmackDown had high hopes going into Survivor Series but was sent crashing back to earth in the battle for brand supremacy, as they were swept by Team Raw, 6-0, in head-to-head competition. How will Team Blue respond to this crushing defeat? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*How will Team Blue respond to being swept?*​


> After Becky Lynch’s invasion last week, SmackDown LIVE certainly felt like they had the upper hand heading into the battle for brand supremacy at Survivor Series.
> 
> Team Blue was quickly brought down to earth on Sunday, as Raw swept them, 6-0, in the head-to-head competition. How will Commissioner Shane McMahon, General Manager Paige and the rest of Team Blue react to their thrashing at the hands of Raw?











*Daniel Bryan to explain his controversial actions*​


> It’s been just seven days since Daniel Bryan shocked the WWE Universe by kicking AJ Styles below the belt to win the WWE Championship, and we still have no answers as to why. The new champion took Brock Lesnar to the limit on Sunday at Survivor Series, but he came up short in a brutal battle against The Beast.
> 
> Tonight, the new WWE Champion will explain why he took the actions he did to win the title last Tuesday.











*What’s gotten into Charlotte Flair?*​


> The WWE Universe was expecting a dream match between the Raw Women’s Champion and one of SmackDown LIVE’s top female Superstars at Survivor Series. What they witnessed was an absolute nightmare for Ronda Rousey, as The Queen shattered multiple kendo sticks over her body before wrapping a steel chair around her neck and ruthlessly stomping on it.
> 
> The brutal attack was certainly beyond what anyone expected from Flair. Will she give any insight as to what led her to unleash this rage on Rousey?











*The New Day to clash with The Bar & Big Show in first ever Thanksgiving Feast Fight*​


> With Thanksgiving just two days away, the table has been set for a unique bout on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> The New Day will clash with The Bar & Big Show in the first-ever Thanksgiving Feast Fight. While the specifics of this battle have yet to be revealed, it’s sure to put all six competitors (and the WWE Universe) in the mood for Turkey Day like nothing else.
> 
> Who’s bringing the turkey? The stuffing? The green bean casserole? The pancakes? Find out in the first-ever Thanksgiving Feast Fight, tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Can Shinsuke Nakamura bounce back from his loss to Seth Rollins?*​


> Though Shinsuke Nakamura was hurt when Seth Rollins said he wasn’t thinking about him and their match at Survivor Series, the United States Champion got everything The Kingslayer had to offer in their hard-hitting Champion vs. Champion Match on Sunday.
> 
> Unfortunately, The King of Strong Style came up short against the Intercontinental Champion. Will he bounce back as he looks to strengthen Nak-America?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's hoping that The Man escapes from doctor jail. :becky

Can't wait for heel Bryan's first promo. :bryan


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Already can't wait til Tuesday Night


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Bryan’s first heel promo and AJ and Bryan feud heating up for TLC, loving forward to it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Something gonna have to change, yeah fire Shane.*


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Bryan as a heel with the belt should be interesting to watch. Hoping for a good show here.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Charlotte might get fine or even Suspended what she did on Sunday after the Match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I would keep AJ off the show untill TLC and then have him written out till the RR. You can have Bryan run through guys till TLC and talk shit till then.

The stories are fine on SD ATM with smackdown's clean sweep likely the big story coming out of SS and they can give more time to Becky, Charlotte, Nakamura and Joe without having to rush segments or to keep those who need time off.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I can just see them trying to pull of a feud and double-turn with Miz and Shane McMahon.

Shane ends up pissed at the entire roster for letting him down, Miz gets sick of his bullshit and his natural loudmouth personality means he can't just not call Shane out for it, and then Shane starts becoming the 'evil bitch boss' that every fucking McMahon ends up defaulting to and deliberately fucking with the guy to get Miz face sympathy reactions.

Maybe now FOX is getting SmackDown they want it as marketable as possible and nothing screams "default to comfort zone" for WWE Creative like a superstar feuding with a McMahon authority figure.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I guess we'll see if WWE is ballsy enough to start reverting Becky back to Charlotte's little sidekick or if she'll remain a lone wolf.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't wait for Bryan's first heel promo :mark I will be watching :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064713260866297857


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think Charlotte might get fine or even Suspended what she did on Sunday after the Match


She did attack refs, after all.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, attacking refs is generally a big no-no in the WWE. Regardless of alignment. I could see that being a way to "write" Charlotte off of TV or out of the title picture for awhile.

Being suspended from Smackdown doesn't mean she can't crash RAW or PPVs, though!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, with Becky out of action for now I don't think they will suspend Charlotte, since the rest of the division are booked to be geeks and people wouldn't care about them, besides, there would be nothing to fight for.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, with Becky out of action for now I don't think they will suspend Charlotte, since the rest of the division are booked to be geeks and people wouldn't care about them.


We'll probably know how quickly Becky will return soon. She underwent concussion testing yesterday afternoon. So I can see them writing Charlotte out of the picture outside of MMC stuff if Becky will be back soon.

I dunno what else you can do with them together anyways (its too soon to have them feud again, and I don't think pairing them together is a good idea). WWE seems to be making some effort to building up other feuds (Mandy/Sonya), and other competitors (Asuka got some great reactions last night and also last Tuesday as well).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reil said:


> We'll probably know how quickly Becky will return soon. She underwent concussion testing yesterday afternoon. So I can see them writing Charlotte out of the picture outside of MMC stuff if Becky will be back soon.
> 
> I dunno what else you can do with them together anyways (its too soon to have them feud again, and I don't think pairing them together is a good idea). WWE seems to be making some effort to building up other feuds (Mandy/Sonya), and other competitors (Asuka got some great reactions last night and also last Tuesday as well).


They will go with the Mandy/Sonya feud that honestly not many people will care about given the reactions both have been getting. And about Asuka, let's face it, she always has been over, that hasn't prevented WWE from booking her like crap, hell, last week she lost twice. Look at Ember, she was super over at Evolution and then she was "rewarded" by being the one to put over Tamina and Nia, and this week she was on Main Event against Alicia Fox.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder if Black or Dream will debut.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> They will go with the Mandy/Sonya feud that honestly not many people will care about given the reactions both have been getting. And about Asuka, let's face it, she always has been over, that hasn't prevented WWE from booking her like crap, hell, last week she lost twice. Look at Ember, she was super over at Evolution and then she was "rewarded" by being the one to put over Tamina and Nia, and this week she was on Main Event against Alicia Fox.


We'll have to wait and see. Because Asuka is starting to get stronger reactions every week because people are realizing she's getting screwed over by poor booking. People rag on me for being optimistic, but I would rather be optimistic than a pessimist. Gonna ride this train all the way to hell.

I mean both Charlotte and Becky are heels now. As a result, the top babyface by default is Asuka. So it's not hard to imagine WWE is going to at least repair her image to an extent. Nia's push is likely dead after TLC anyways. Because her reactions have already completely died. She went from being the biggest heel at the start of RAW tonight, to someone no one gives a shit about. In about 10 minutes. And then no one cared when she confronted Ronda either. And for once, that wasn't WWE's fault. But Nia because she's so fucking bad in the ring she kills any heat a match could have.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reil said:


> We'll have to wait and see. Because Asuka is starting to get stronger reactions every week because people are realizing she's getting screwed over by poor booking. People rag on me for being optimistic, but I would rather be optimistic than a pessimist. Gonna ride this train all the way to hell.


Asuka's never had particularly weak reactions, as I recall. She's basically in Becky's previous position right now. An over babyface who is stuck doing nothing, except she has already had two title feuds this year, including one at Mania with Charlotte, which is actually a whole hell of a lot more than Becky ever got when she was stuck doing nothing.

I think if Asuka was slated for something in the foreseeable future, she'd have been kept more relevant. They spent a good couple of months giving Becky wins before they put her back into the title picture. Asuka hasn't done really anything since Carmella. So, it seems they're holding off on anything for her for the moment.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Sincere said:


> Asuka's never had particularly weak reactions, as I recall. She's basically in Becky's previous position right now. An over babyface who is stuck doing nothing, except she has already had two title feuds this year, including one at Mania with Charlotte, which is actually a whole hell of a lot more than Becky ever got when she was stuck doing nothing.
> 
> I think if Asuka was slated for something in the foreseeable future, she'd have been kept more relevant. They spent a good couple of months giving Becky wins before they put her back into the title picture. Asuka hasn't done really anything since Carmella. So, it seems they're holding off on anything for her for the moment.


To be completely fair, no women outside of Charlotte or Becky have been doing anything relevant at all as of late. Because WWE has spent the past few months pouring all of their resources into that feud. Keep in mind that TLC is still 3-4 weeks away, so there's time to make her relevant. Especially since I doubt Becky will be cleared within the next two weeks or so.

If Becky is cleared by TLC, she will defend the title, but there's really no one else to defend it against that people want to see. Either way, if Becky is going to be in the Royal Rumble, she will need to drop the title before then. And potentially get the rematch out of the way as well.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Only tuning in to see if the man escaped doctor jail and makes an appearance.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Only tuning in to see if the man escaped doctor jail and makes an appearance.


I want a backstage segment of Becky putting a doctor in the disarmher while demanding he medically clear her for competition. :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky can still do promos

But not take part in matches


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:rusevcrush :rusevyes fingers crossed my main man shows up 

I hope AJ beats the snot out of D-BRY and we get an awesome pull apart. 

Not expecting any debuts on this show

CAN MY OTHER, OTHER, OTHER MAIN MAN CIEN, PLEASE WIN A FUCKING MATCH! 

:becky unleash THE MAN


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

In for AJ/Bryan

:yes


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope Joe and Bryan become friends.. oh and Becky Lynch needs to come down from the rafters like Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania 12..that is all


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for Charlotte/Becky, as usual...










In particular looking forward to see how they follow up on what Charlotte did last Sunday.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Only really tuning in for some Bryan/AJ interaction, see what Charlotte and Becky both do next.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Who’s Miz jobbing to this week?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I think that the sweep will have Shane bolster the roster with new talent and we'll get some NXT call ups! :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

6-1 :armfold

Unshackle The Man evil doctors!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> I think that the sweep will have Shane bolster the roster with new talent and we'll get some NXT call ups! :mark:


If we do get a call up hopefully it’s someone good. RAW got Lars Sullivan and no one wanted that lol.

Though I do wonder if a call up would be worth it considering how SDL has handleded their recent batch of call ups.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> If we do get a call up hopefully it’s someone good. RAW got Lars Sullivan and no one wanted that lol.
> 
> Though I do wonder if a call up would be worth it considering how SDL has handleded their recent batch of call ups.


Did RAW officially get Lars?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Though I do wonder if a call up would be worth it considering how SDL has handleded their recent batch of call ups.


Hey, it's not like SD has buried Andrade, Zelina, The Iiconics, Asuka, Dillinger and Sanity... nevermind :darryl


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Did RAW officially get Lars?


Yeah they played another coming soon video package for him last night on RAW.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah SDL doesn't need any call ups. They've got Joe, Miz, Rusev, Tye, Almas, etc all doing sweet bugger all. Use those guys for something real. Use those guys in consistent, top spots and it'll freshen things up greatly. For such a great roster SDL is so stale and boring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah they played another coming soon video package for him last night on RAW.


I saw that I wasn't sure if that confirmed RAW but likely it did. Hmm. UE getting called up and working as Shane's goon squad could be fun?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Today's the day :yes


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I expect to see some comedy segment with Peyton, Billie, Asuka and Naomi tonight.
As I said before if they want to pass this ''fem revolution'' as real they must cover almost all the fields of a wrestling show with women, and those four are perfect for comedy relief

Not everything must rotate around Charlotte's ugly face, uh?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> I think that the sweep will have Shane bolster the roster with new talent and we'll get some NXT call ups! :mark:


SD already has a roster of:

AJ
Bryan
Orton
Miz
Joe
Jeff
Rey
Naka
Almas
Rusev

Not to mention their Tag and Women's Division. They don't have any room for anyone else unless they ship someone over to Raw. They do not need any call ups. Wait until after Mania next year when the brands get reshuffled again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Going to be predictable: I am here for the new and improved Bryan and hope The Man makes another tv appearance. :bryan :becky2


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm worried for Paige truthfully. Shes already been overshadowed some from Shane coming back. I just have this feeling that they will have Shane act like a jerk unintentionally and put it on Paige for the huge loss.

Looking forward to what Daniel Bryan says and Charlotte for the first time in awhile. Hopefully something from Becky.

New Day vs. The Bar AGAIN and they just did a "holiday themed" type thing with these two teams facing each other like a month ago. Get ready for that Christmas themed match a month from now when Big E dresses up like Santa and they face off against The Bar... because WWE has to be repetitive. Someones probably getting a pumpkin pie in the face tonight though.

I want to see Almas start getting some sort of a push. I know that with Nakamura being US Champ thats slim to none but the dude is too talented to barely being used on SDL.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm really excited about Smackdown this week. Bryan's heel turn, Styles coming after Bryan, Becky and Charlotte are hot angles. Although, I wish Ronda had been booked to sell her injuries. It could've given Charlotte more bragging rights.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

In it for the Pitbull Styles.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> SD already has a roster of:
> 
> AJ
> Bryan
> ...


Oh yeah, their roster is stacked for sure but in terms of storytelling, I think them losing so badly would make Shane do something drastic as that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to Start Getting Ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can Shinsuke Nakamura bounce back :hmmm

My mind has been doing some thinking...

As he lost he should have to defend his title tonight against a mystery opponent...










New US Champ, happy days.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Jbardo said:


> Bryan’s first heel promo and AJ and Bryan feud heating up for TLC, loving forward to it.


I am not sure AJ will face Bryan at TLC. Or at least I hope he won't.
No reason for him to be back so soon.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> SD already has a roster of:
> 
> AJ
> Bryan
> ...


Keep on forgetting Engish is there


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm excited for Bryan, yet I know deep inside that they'll ruin it.

This 6/0 bullshit will be the official start for Shane's Mania program. I hate that obnoxious cunt.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Maybe Becky will be Face again

Last Smackdown:

One of the commentators said he is proud to have Becky on the Smackdown side - Face Stuff

Hugs Charlotte - Face Stuff

Survivor Series:

Beth said she is proud of Becky for Picking Charlotte - Face Stuff

Positiv reactions for Becky in the Rousey vs. Charlotte Hype Video were not cut out - Face Stuff

Face R-Truth wanted a signed Autograph from Becky Lynch - Face Stuff


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

nsoifer said:


> Jbardo said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan’s first heel promo and AJ and Bryan feud heating up for TLC, loving forward to it.
> ...


Pretty sure AJ will use his rematch clause at TLC.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

According to Joe Peisich from the Barnburner’s No Holds Barred podcast (I don't know how reliable he is), AJ Styles will NOT be on Smackdown and is taking the week off. So if you see him on screen it will probably be via satellite or taped segment


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can Shinsuke Nakamura bounce back :hmmm
> 
> My mind has been doing some thinking...
> 
> ...


I don't know if we'll get the dream tonight, but I'm pretty sure he's going to be putting his title up tonight. I'd take Almas taking it off him.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nakamura actually made the preview :surprise:


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Bryan needs new music


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Tonight's B show sounds just awful lol


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> I'm excited for Bryan, yet I know deep inside that they'll ruin it.
> 
> This 6/0 bullshit will be the official start for Shane's Mania program. I hate that obnoxious cunt.


The Bryan interview will be a cool moment. 

Agreed on the Smackdown shutout nonsense. Just what we need another McMahon storyline. But who is that Mania program against? No clear contenders unless we are talking about a face Miz. Bryan just turned. Styles was already done.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

WO saying that Fox execs are at SD tonight, and that WWE will be wanting to put on a strong show.

Yeah well we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I loved the bit when Miz pushed Shane to save himself from Braun.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

rben said:


> The Bryan interview will be a cool moment.
> 
> Agreed on the Smackdown shutout nonsense. Just what we need another McMahon storyline. But who is that Mania program against? No clear contenders unless we are talking about a face Miz. Bryan just turned. Styles was already done.


I don't know. This asshole has faced Taker, Styles when he was the hottest star in the company and was involved in Bryan's return match. He'll try to get the biggest match possible, I don't think Miz will satisfy his ego, maybe Orton? Someone from RAW? He'll be one unlucky guy for sure.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Jbardo said:


> Pretty sure AJ will use his rematch clause at TLC.


If he will then I am certain he will lose.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ should give Bryan a Charlotte/Ronda style ass whipping x 10, but it seems only woman are allowed to do cool things and have balls in this company now.

What we'll get is a promo where AJ doesn't show or Bryan runs off.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Crasp said:


> WO saying that Fox execs are at SD tonight, and that WWE will be wanting to put on a strong show.
> 
> Yeah well we'll see how that goes.


Becky being on the show guaranteed! Lead with you're strengths.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crasp said:


> WO saying that Fox execs are at SD tonight, and that *WWE will be wanting to put on a strong show*.
> 
> Yeah well we'll see how that goes.


:heyman6


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> :heyman6


Yeah, so basically expect a far worse Smackdown than usual.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nsoifer said:


> Jbardo said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure AJ will use his rematch clause at TLC.
> ...


Of course, it would be stupid to change back and the show needs a new direction.

Coupled with the fact AJ wanted to drop the title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, if they want to impress Fox executives they have to make this show special, memorable, unforgettable, some may even say that they have to make this show...










Which probably means my girls won't be on tv again :sadbecky


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Shane McMahon will be on Miz TV tonight to discuss the future of Smackdown Live.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Reil said:


> Shane McMahon will be on Miz TV tonight to discuss the future of Smackdown Live.


:eyeroll


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Shane will anounce that they are rebranding Smackdown to _"Monday Night Raw: The Tuesday Edition"_, thus retroactively erasing the show's losses at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How on earth could you keep Mr. Survivor Series off the card fpalm


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ace said:


> How on earth could you keep Mr. Survivor Series off the card fpalm


Who is Mr. Survivor Series?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth could you keep Mr. Survivor Series off the card <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 Orton, he's dominant in the 5 v 5.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reil said:


> Shane McMahon will be on Miz TV tonight to discuss the future of Smackdown Live.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

With all the doom and gloom of SS sweep, I'm actually interested to see where the show is headed. Seems like a shake up of sorts is coming (story wise). 

Company was becoming complacent and nothing was happening week to week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*So where is the SDL Woman's Champion Becky Lynch at? I mean the one that sent Charlotte to face Rousey. *_


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Whilst Daniel Bryan as champion, Smackdown is a must see show in my opinion; "The Age Of The Dragon" starts tonight, folks. I haven't be excited to see Smackdown in ages. I'm so excited to see what they do with this Daniel Bryan title reign, and as a heel too which sounds fun. Loads of different and new challengers that Bryan could face as heel. Shame Orton turned heel, he could've had another match with Daniel Bryan which sounds great to me, only with the the roles reversed. Loads of opportunities to be had with this title reign. Bryan can make anything work if precedence tells us anything. 

Charlotte back as a heel could be interesting. Charlotte is miles better when she is a heel then as a face. Her entire gimmick and her mannerisms scream arrogant, hateable heel. Not entirely sure if she has reverted back to a heel or just a face with a big edge but I'm definitely interested in what she is doing which is problem the first time in a while. 

Shane McMahon going on Miz TV should be something to keep your eye on. I wonder if they'll just overlook the defeat at SvS.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should fire Shane as GM and make R Truth the GM


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should fire Shane as GM and make R Truth the GM


If he put himself in a title match every week I'd be absolutly ok with that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should fire Shane as GM and make R Truth the GM


And then make it mandatory for a Carmella dance break during all matches.



Crasp said:


> If he put himself in a title match every week I'd be absolutly ok with that.


He would probably try a new way to challenge Becky every week since she calls herself "The Man."

And then every week he'd say:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Fucking hate the “comedy” tag matches they do on Thanksgiving and around Christmas...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if rousey doesn't show up on smackdown tonight or over the next few weeks looking for payback then the whole beat down was just pointless


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Crasp said:


> WO saying that Fox execs are at SD tonight, and that WWE will be wanting to put on a strong show.
> 
> Yeah well we'll see how that goes.


And WWE is going to give them a food fight. You can't make this up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

the_hound said:


> if rousey doesn't show up on smackdown tonight or over the next few weeks looking for payback then the whole beat down was just pointless


Given that she no sold the beatdown last night I would say that it is pointless already


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte is opening. Hope she can cut a good promo.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Bryan should come out to Lesnar's music and do his little dance to troll everyone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder where Joe and Orton go from here, who can they feud with? Rey and Jeff?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DulyNoted said:


> Bryan should come out to Lesnar's music and do his little dance to troll everyone.


I want DB to come out to the final countdown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Dream debuts tonight :sodone


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope the Man interrupts Miz TV


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, one of Charlotte's boobs was inches away from popping out during that beatdown lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Charlotte's turn is the big story for SD, getting featured first









Best beat down in years.

Kudos for actually making the women's revolution legit.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

ugh Becky should be in the spotlight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

End her career. Appears relatively unscathed the next night. :heston


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Match to kick things off?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with Charlotte? fuck outta here.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She should say woo and then leave.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should fire Shane as GM and make R Truth the GM


But Shane is not the GM. He is comissioner. Paige is SDL GM

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen to start us off. Woooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Full blown heel turn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ronda isnt walking slower today because she didnt tell her beat down


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

oh dear they really do think it's just the gimmick that got Becky over, so they gave it to Charlotte.

This company is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I was sure it would be Shane that would be involved in the big story for SD going forward, but they're going all in with the woman.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charlotte is still the best overall womens wrestler in my book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Man is over af. :becky2


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hurin said:


> oh dear they really do think it's just the gimmick that got Becky over, so they gave it to Charlotte.
> 
> This company is so fucking stupid.



She just steals Becky's thunder wherever she goes on Smackdown, bored of it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They feuded 3 months 

"I have feuded with Becky for half of my career"

:hmm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

How long before the crowd wise-up and turn on Charlotte again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna see an injury free Paige vs Ronda. 

Paige is still my fav.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not falling for it, can’t stand Charlotte


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet 95% of that crowd who were cheering Smackdown also went to Raw :lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn they really are using Becky to help Charlotte


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- How will Charlotte Flair respond to her heinous attacks to Ronda Rousey at Survivor Series?
- Will Becky Lynch be medically cleared to compete and perform again tonight?
- Will AJ Styles confront Daniel Bryan over his cheating tactics last week?
- Will Randy Orton continue to give Rey Mysterio a hard time?
- Will the Usos be rewarded for giving the blue brand their only victory on the ppv (technically)?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm gonna be really interested to see the next face to face between Charlotte and Becky.

After all Becky did say "tap her out like I was going to do", which Charlotte didn't really do. Probably me reading too much into it, but regardless I'm interested to see what happens next.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I was so excited to see Charlotte and this segment is falling flat.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Using Becky’s overseas to try and get this annoying woman over is sickening


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

FOX MUST BE SO IMPRESSED BY THIS RED HOT OPENING TO SMACKDOWN!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mystic_King said:


> But Shane is not the GM. He is comissioner. Paige is SDL GM
> 
> Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


Oh sorry, I meant the commissioner.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Crowd killers...fuck off......


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

These two are annoying.

I haven't seen them in months but good grief....ugh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't believe they really aren't going to have Becky show up smh....also Peyton wens3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So is Charlotte a face or a heel? [emoji848] This is not being made clear


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This segment has gone from bad to worse. These two are very annoying and cringeworthy fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm gonna be really interested to see the next face to face between Charlotte and Becky.
> 
> After all Becky did say "tap her out like I was going to do", which Charlotte didn't really do. Probably me reading too much into it, but regardless I'm interested to see what happens next.


Becky should have came out and give Charlotte shit for getting DQ'd and not winning the match.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

WOW this is sooo bad


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

iiconics, get in!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Hot chick overload :sodone


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

FOX must be so impressed this opening segment is terrible fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My girls about to get killed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The apple has fallen far as fuck from the tree when it comes to her promo ability.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Douche chills.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Jesus, if you want to get Charlotte over as a face, let her play to her own goddamn strengths, and not attempt to rip-off Becky's wise-ass no-fucks-given persona.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> The apple has fallen far as fuck from the tree when it comes to her promo ability.


at least she is not as bad as she used to be lol

Becky is still the master of promos for the women by far


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Hot chick overload :sodone


Wouldn’t go that far. Charlotte looks like a man and the other two are average


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Fans asked for this lol.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

what is it with this crowd, she goes full heel, but no heat, just cheers.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. That segment fell completely flat on its face. They didn’t answer any of the questions. Is she a heel or a face? Did Becky tell her to do this? I was expecting her to come out and be more badass, but she’s acting kinda goofy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte's mic work is still weird, she emphasises words too much and shouts randomly.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What an underwhelming segment.

Who on earth writes these promos fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I knew it would be Billie. lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> FROSTED TARASENK O's said:
> 
> 
> > Hot chick overload <img src="https://imgur.com/tw5rA4o.png" border="0" alt="" title="So Done" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I’ve seen Charlotte in person, she’s hot.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my, the Staples Center has come unglued! :cole


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am almost looking forward to the tag team food fight after this opening. That was the best they could do?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> what is it with this crowd, she goes full heel, but no heat, just cheers.


They don’t know what they want besides Becky lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Smackdown now with 100% less The Man. :sadbecky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't help but feel they've already pissed all over the fire they lit on sunday, what with Ronda's no-sell on Monday & now this abysmal opening tonight.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What a great SD....Why do I try anymore? Might turn this crap off


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Charlotte's response made no response to how much Rousey no sold the beat down on raw either. It fell very flat.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

yeah no Becky no interest


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Billie Kay is so ugly especially with those clown lips


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

This Phillips guy sounds like a diet Mauro, still annoying as fuck.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> at least she is not as bad as she used to be lol
> 
> Becky is still the master of promos for the women by far


Nah, Alexa has that won by a long ways.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

All that annoying screaming is freaking annoying


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't have all day either. End this horseshite.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

ok fine Charlotte can face the iiconics at Wrestlemania


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This is so bad fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Peyton better get in there before the Queen gets even angrier.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So this really got 30 mins of the show (1/4 of the show) :lol

Just when I tuned in to expect something new and interesting they push me away with this shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton no dont get in the ring lol


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

they sound like chicken with all this screaming


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, she is gonna squash both of them lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Billie Kay was on that safe style like Miz and Alexa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crasp said:


> I can't help but feel they've already pissed all over the fire they lit on sunday, what with Ronda's no-sell on Monday & now this abysmal opening tonight.


I concur. This whole segment did nothing for me.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for killing my interest for this show, I’m out


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"I'm gonna play Flair & square" :mj4 WHO WROTE THIS SHIT


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Charlotte just beating them both lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

What kind of heel is she trying to be, it's very similar to Becky's approach except it's not as enjoyable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Nah, Alexa has that won by a long ways.


yeah Bliss is really great on the mic too.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince blowing his load at all this wooing in the crowd.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

they are totally giving charlotte the character becky had and the fans took it hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Flair still doesn't seem near as over as Becky despite what she did to Ronda. She had a good match and cool beatdown of Ronda at Survivor Series, but I'm not feeling this tonight. 

Paige looks fine as hell.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte burying the IIconics.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crasp said:


> I don't have all day either. End this horseshite.


I see what you did there with the Charlotte is a horse quip, well played. And if it was not intentional, just pretend it was ha


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> What kind of heel is she trying to be, it's very similar to Becky's approach except it's not as enjoyable.


Ain't that the fucking understatement of the year!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is Charlotte a babyface or what?


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah this isnt working for Charlotte, i dont get what are they doing...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> they are totally giving charlotte the character becky had and the fans took it hook, line, and sinker.


It's not the same though because Becky got her ass kicked and overlooked for so long it was enjoyable to see her kick some ass. 

Charlotte is just John Cena, expects to win, throws a tantrum when the spotlight moves off them on to someone else for too long. (on screen at least)


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah suddenly I'm glad Becky's not even out there lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

they are really giving 1/4 of the show to this lol


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

This is absolutely horrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky save I guess?

Although I;d just have Becky come out and watch/laugh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

My poor ears...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Fined 100k... if that's real thats stupid if thats a work that's even more stupid..what the h e double hockey stick


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell even is this...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This got 1/4 of the show :lmao

WTF is even going on :heston


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is a dud.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

If they are trying to give Charlotte Becky's character it isn't coming off well. This crowd isn't anything close to the kind of reception Becky gets. Not even close, and I like Flair.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> What the hell even is this...


this

is

HERSTORY


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE ruined everything heel vs heel stuff?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Crasp said:


> Becky save I guess?
> 
> Although I;d just have Becky come out and watch/laugh.


i'd be surprised if becky is cleared to do anything yet.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

heel vs heel jobbers as well? surely it would make more impact if she kicked carmellas ass or naomi, at least faces.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They literally are giving Flair Becky's character....and it's not going to work.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They're trying to make Titty Flair into someone who can wrestle more than one person


this is fucking stupid. No way the Iconics deserve this burrying


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:jetbad


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man, it's sad that they let woman do all this and give the men fucking low blows to get feuds over :lmao @Showstopper


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is what fucking happenes when WWE COMPLETELY MISREADS the reasons Becky is over as all fuck and try to apply it to their chosen ones.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

I really don't think this is Becky's character at all.

They are trying to make her out to be some unhinged psychopath. If anything it's meant to be a rip-off Dean Ambrose. It's not working whatever it is.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

so they just buried them...WWE THE KINGS OF STUPID


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> This is a dud.


charlotte tries way too hard to act like a hard ass.

it's more natural for becky.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess time will tell, but I have no idea why any of this is happening or what the point was.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol the timekeeper stops the iiconics from grabbing a chair

that's right girls the man has to regulate your undoubtedly hormonal misbehavior


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This doesn't alter the Charlotte is overpushed narrative. MEH segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crasp said:


> This is what fucking happenes when WWE COMPLETELY MISREADS the reasons Becky is over as all fuck and try to apply it to their chosen ones.


 Well this is getting Charlotte over.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Queen reigns supreme


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

So are we just giving Charlotte the full two hours? Come on now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well this show officially fucking sucks. I can't believe they are trying to push Becky's character onto Charlotte.. This company really needs to just die because they have no fucking clue what anyone wants or how to build a star.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is what Paige just encouraged. :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charlotte's gonna run thru everyone on her run up to Mania rematch with Ronda


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crasp said:


> This is what fucking happenes when WWE COMPLETELY MISREADS the reasons Becky is over as all fuck and try to apply it to their chosen ones.


yeah take something organic that happens to one wrestler and try and fake it to a chosen one and failing lol typical WWE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OMG REY VS ORTON :mark

WHAT A MATCH.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Multiple Becky chants while trying to push Charlotte, but yeah the fans are so easily worked am I right


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh they're just trying to replicate what they did with Becky by making Charlotte some cool bad ass, not a fan of it, it just feels forced. Trying so hard to make Charlotte as over as Becky. Surprised she isn't good booed even harder, but i guess these gullible idiots in the crowd are falling for it.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This shit wouldn't be happening if it wasn't for Nia Trash.

All Nia's fault, she's spoilt everything.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol this fucking crowd eating it up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was tough to watch


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

These girls really need to work on their pitch because that screeching and screaming is sooo annoying


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

They gonna give Flair the whole show to get this shit over, they'll cut to the back at some point and show deranged Bryan monkey walking around making googly eyes at the title :booklel :vince$


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Flair beating these two up is hardly a shocker

Becky was beating up Charlotte and catching Rousey off guard that's why it worked. 

Charlotte is just being an ass. yawn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMH rey vs Orton wasted on SD


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I like Charlotte but that was very forced.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This has not been a good year for AJ's balls.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

MrJT said:


> Charlotte's gonna run thru everyone on her run up to Mania rematch with Ronda


pretty much. i fully expect to win the rumble in january and jump to raw to fight ronda.

we will get becky and nia in the midcard .


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ace said:


> Well this is getting Charlotte over.


Ha. Give it a couple weeks and then see how over she is if they don't make a change.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

RKO vs 619 tonight :mark :yas


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Orton dangerous as he's ever been...where was he at Survivor Series then.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Well, that was tough to watch


not even the 3 pairs of humongoloid funbags made that watchable :sadbecky


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Crasp said:


> Ha. Give it a couple weeks and then see how over she is if they don't make a change.


or once becky is back.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This thing with Charlotte was definitely forced to the core. *_


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think they may do Becky vs Nia and Ronda vs Charlotte for WM.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Once they get out of LA we’ll see what’s working and what’s not.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> pretty much. i fully expect to win the rumble in january and jump to raw to fight ronda.
> 
> we will get becky and nia in the midcard .


Dearly hope not, but it's clearly the direction they want to go in.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

That just didn't work with Charlotte..

She's not got the swagger to pull off that kind of cockiness.


Mind you, it was the Iiconics.. So it was a losing battle.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I can safely say without a hint of irony that the IIconics were the absolute higlights of that entire segment. Not enough to save it, though.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> I think they may do Becky vs Nia and Ronda vs Charlotte.


It’s a forgone conclusion barring something drastic happening. 

And I want that but just not this way.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> It’s a forgone conclusion barring something drastic happening.
> 
> And I want that but just not this way.


 I meant for WM.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> or once becky is back.


wouldn't be surprised if they try to tone down Becky to make Charlotte look like the main event again.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I can clearly see FOX say "NOPE" at Vince after the show. XD


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> I think they may do Becky vs Nia and Ronda vs Charlotte.


Charlotte wins the women royal rumble goes after Ronda, and Nia vs Becky for SD belt


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Wwe knows how to kill wrestlers momentums.
They will everything do to make sure that Lynchs momentum dies and Charlottes rises.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz chants roud

Miz is awesome :sodone


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I just can't get into the seventh year of them repeating the promo that this is a more diabolical and twisted Randy Orton than they have ever seen. It is getting old trying to sell that he is somehow more evil this time around when you have done it so many times before.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Of all the people on the roster they could have given a badass no shits given face gimmick, they give it to Charlotte. She doesn't suit the role/


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The3 said:


> Charlotte wins the women royal rumble goes after Ronda, and Nia vs Becky for SD belt


With Nia on Raw they luckily can't just throw her to Becky. 

I hope it's Charlotte v Rousey at the Rumble. 

and Becky v Nia at the Rumble. 

Then we go Triple Threat at Mania and Nia can just appear in some battle royal.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So they're literally transplanting Becky's character into Charlotte, only it's not working and is fucking lame.

Even Becky herself is pointing this out on her Twitter.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shane can't walk, Braun went in with no lube.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

best in the world time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look Shane sells better than Ronda.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

If they had Becky do that it still would have been bad but with Becky’s bad ass persona it would have came off better. Charlotte was smiling too much for it to work.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

At least Miz is always fun


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> wouldn't be surprised if they try to tone down Becky to make Charlotte look like the main event again.


Then why even push Becky to begin with she was a jobber just last year why not keep her that way if you're just gonna do this now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh look Shane sells better than Ronda.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I can safely say without a hint of irony that the IIconics were the absolute higlights of that entire segment. Not enough to save it, though.


Totally. Despite them being extremely annoying, un-coordinated screaming fuckbundles they still somehow managed to be more entertaining than Flair.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shane selling "injuries" but Ronda didn't.

Where's the fucking consistency fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Say NO to Face Miz.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Miz doing the Shane O Money shuffle :bryanlol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love how the WWE puts Shane over more than their real talent


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shane selling injuries yet Ronda gets a chair smashed on her throat and worn out by a kendo stick and chair and she walks out like a smiley bubbly retard :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crasp said:


> I can safely say without a hint of irony that the IIconics were the absolute higlights of that entire segment. Not enough to save it, though.


Once again I completely agree with you. :becky2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I am so fed up of Shane McMahon


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Charlotte segment followed up by a boring ass Miz TV. Sure have Miz and Shane get into something. Keeps them both away from the Main SD star, Daniel Bryan!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Shane selling "injuries" but Ronda didn't.
> 
> Where's the fucking consistency <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


Shane was throwing his body all around the ring. Ronda took a beating with a kendo stick. Different kinds of pain. 

Ronda is also the baddest woman on the planet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz and Shane tag team.

WOW, that could be awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF, Shane tag team? WTF WWE


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Let's not all get carried away with Shane's selling. He's probably legit crippled after sunday.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda didn't sell because Titty Flair doesn't deserve it


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Miz is so amazing. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"A little bit of this"

God Miz is on fire :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Shane selling injuries yet Ronda gets a chair smashed on her throat and worn out by a kendo stick and chair and she walks out like a smiley bubbly retard :ha


And to think I was actually praising her selling ability at one point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> not even the 3 pairs of humongoloid funbags made that watchable :sadbecky


I meant seeing my favourites getting buried 8 feets under.

I think it is fair to say they won't be on tv until next year after that


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Once again I completely agree with you. :becky2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Man, it's sad that they let woman do all this and give the men fucking low blows to get feuds over :lmao @Showstopper


I'm happy with the Seth/Dean storyline. :shrug This was a Becky ripoff segment, anyway. LOL at having everyone be the same character.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fox must be thinking we paid for this shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF is going on right now?

LMFAO!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A tag team? what the actual fuck is this show?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Woman said:


> Miz is so amazing. :lol


 I lost it at the "a little bit of this" :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shane literally cannot contain his ego can he? He's gotta always be involved in a storyline and put in big matches at the big name ppvs, he can't just remain in the back, he's always gotta take up a chunk of the show. He's way worse than Stephanie.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WTF is this shit? Shitty segment and the Miz is involved?! Color me shocked...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Shane was throwing his body all around the ring. Ronda took a beating with a kendo stick. Different kinds of pain.
> 
> Ronda is also the baddest woman on the planet.


:Wat?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Miz a face now?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz is trying to get Shane killed, it's hilarious.

SS Miz kept forcing Shane to do his spots when he was gone :lmao


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Watch out for the Bryant Brothers. Tag team specialists


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What moment for those guys


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FUCK OFFF.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

lmao


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

oh my


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I really love Miz, but, this is NOT how I imagined that they will adress the sweep from Raw at SS.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:ha this show is officially off the rails


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MIZ = GEEK :bryanlol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't think anything could be as bad as this weeks Raw.

Then this episode of Smackdown came along.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Really though this is what Miz should be used for, comedy segments and putting over everyone else on the roster.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So they're doing nothing out of 0-6 fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> :Wat?


Everything about that post was wrong.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:maury


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Damn this show sucks ass.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wayne and fucking Dayne.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm regretting this already 

is SD really this bad usually


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show sucks.

:ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Shane gets more tv time and more ppv matches than Andrade Cien Almas, its fucking bullshit how Almas is being treated. Its like once or twice out of the month they remember he's on the roster and throw him out on Smackdown for a one off match against a main eventer where he loses. 

If he's lucky he may get a pre show match before one of the ppvs, but thats only if he's really lucky. Its been months since his debut on SDL and guess how many matches he's had on ppv? ZERO pre show matches don't count.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Despite Miz being awesome, this show has been awful.

Zero follow up on getting squashed at SS 0-6.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this the first time local jobber won a match on SD (or Raw)?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hate to be negative but... what a piece of shit show. Almost an hour of NOTHING.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I was thinking of watching tonight because I thought this show might have some potential with the Survivor Series fallout, but reading this thread is making me think I made the right choice by not watching.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This show is brutal

RAW was way better than this BS


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I came in 40 minutes into the show and it doesn't seem I missed much.

Good thing I didn't postpone doing the groceries..


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SmackDown deserved to lose 6-0


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

New Day + R-Truth = Cringe overload


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

@NotAllThere is going to be right. Thanksgiving Food Fight is going to be the high point of the entire show. 

Of course, "high" in this case is a relative term.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Shane gets more tv time and more ppv matches than Andrade Cien Almas, its fucking bullshit how Almas is being treated. Its like once or twice out of the month they remember he's on the roster and throw him out on Smackdown for a one off match against a main eventer where he loses. If he's lucky he may get a pre show match before one of the ppvs, but thats only if he's really lucky.


Real talent like Almas and Joe get treated like dirt, meanwhile we have an MMA fighter being handed a belt in her first few matches, a fat turd in Nia getting a Title shot handed to her for being bad at her job, on top of what you mentioned.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Miz didnt deserved this.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought things were going to improve for the better, so far it's been awful.

Hoping Orton-Rey and the Bryan segment save the show.

Miz was great, but that clean pin to some geek was STUPID.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The hell I was watching


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> I'm regretting this already
> 
> is SD really this bad usually


SmackDown has been terrible since AJ lost the title the first time (which was almost two years ago).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And now the food fight BS UGH


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> I came in 40 minutes into the show and it doesn't seem I missed much.
> 
> Good thing I didn't postpone doing the groceries..


 Miz was entertaining rest was shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> So they're doing nothing out of 0-6 fpalm


They are doing something Ace.

Burying the roster even further.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Feel bad for the peoples who paid to Watch this shit...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> MIZ = GEEK :bryanlol


Miz = A Fucking GEEK :bryanlol jobbing to enhancement talent :bryanlol


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Did i just see The Miz losing to a local jobber ? What the fuck was this ? I don't i just give up on this company this is enough , Miz in 2015 wasn't this bad of a jobber and here i am thinking maybe he will get pushed as a face.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> SmackDown has been terrible since AJ lost the title the first time (which was almost two years ago).


 Nah, it was meh under his reign too, tonight has just been brutal. The second hour should improve.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can't believe Rusev hasn't been on Smackdown in weeks. He was one of their most over acts for most of the year, and now he can't even get on the show. It's so stupid. fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At this rate the Iiconics will be the highlight of the show until Rey/Orton, and that's saying a lot when their segment wasn't good and got buried


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

6-1

6 AND 1


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

and now the fucking 1920s entertainment appears


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

People actually paid for tickets for this. Food for tough.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

6-1 :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wonder if FOX regrets their investment?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Can't believe Rusev hasn't been on Smackdown in weeks. He was one of their most over acts for most of the year, and now he can't even get on the show. It's so stupid. fpalm


he would be a perfect opponent for DB too


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ace said:


> Miz was entertaining rest was shit.


First half was the kinda thing Nolo typically marks for TBH.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

is Big E's gimmick trying to be as disgusting as possible?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh shit, Fox execs are here :lmao

They put this shit on infront of Fox executives :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Like what was the point of even calling Almas up to the main roster? They had no plans for him obviously and they don't even intend of using him in any capacity. 

We'll go weeks without seeing him sometimes, he never gets any feuds, he just has these one off matches where he jobs to bigger stars.

In NXT he was having 5 star matches and being presented as a big fucking deal. Did Vince call him up just to put a stop to that and purposefully ruin one of Triple H's guys? I think thats what he's doing at this point, he can't stand that Triple H puts on a better show than him and is determined to ruin every last NXT wrestler that gets called up just out of spite.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Can't believe Rusev hasn't been on Smackdown in weeks. He was one of their most over acts for most of the year, and now he can't even get on the show. It's so stupid. fpalm


Is incredible. They solve the entire feud with English in a random non-promoted Smackdown after being one of the most hot acts of the brand and now he is MIA.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck man this sucks so bad

imagine paying over $300 for floor seats to this trash


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Damn big e licking that turkey remembered me of scary movie 2 [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, glad we got Charlotte earlier, because everything else has been bad. Im a Cesaro fan and I hate that he's involved in this kind of stuff with New Day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This first hour is an atrocity and would be considered a war crime by the Geneva Convention. :tripsscust


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WHY ARE THEY STILL FEUDING?

New Day lost the rematch, please, let them fight another people.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully Kofi maintains his gimmick of slipping on seasonal holiday food items while exiting the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What a shocker The Bar and New Day about to fight... god damn they're the new Riot Squad vs Sasha and Bayley aren't they? Its like no other tag teams exist on SDL but them anymore.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't really enjoyed SD that much since Dean Ambrose got drafted to Raw last year :/


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The good thing is the second hr cannot possibly be worse.

Orton-Rey and Bryan's promo should be good.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The show needs a shakeup or at least addressed coming off Survivor Series and 1 hour in this is the shit we get. The only mention of how SDL did is The New Day having 6-1 on their Thanksgiving pilgrim outfits :rockwut


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ace said:


> Nah, it was meh under his reign too, tonight has just been brutal. The second hour should improve.


I disagree, SmackDown had some good stuff going on in 2016 to Royal Rumble 2017 with AJ/Ambrose, AJ/Cena, Cena/Ambrose, Miz/Ziggler, SmackDown Women's Division was good (until Alexa fucked everything up) etc. It wasn't until they put the title on Bray Wyatt where things went downhill.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> The show needs a shakeup or at least addressed coming off Survivor Series and 1 hour in this is the shit we get. The only mention of how SDL did is The New Day having 6-1 on their Thanksgiving pilgrim outfits :rockwut


 You'd think after getting spanked 0-6 they'd make some drastic changes. I thought that's where they were headed - burning everything down and starting again, but nope.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is literally the worst SD in months, and it's the one Fox are attending. Spectacular stuff.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> SmackDown has been terrible since AJ lost the title the first time (which was almost two years ago).


There was a time a couple months ago where Smackdown had a couple good episodes in a row, unfortunately it went right back to being garbage right after that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> The good thing is the second hr cannot possibly be worse.


This show is run by Vince there is always a chance for it to get worse haha


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is the first time in a long time that I remember being so frustrated watching an Smackdown show. I'm out, I will watch youtube clips. See ya, guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE needs to combine the tag team division and the women's division then trim the fat. Just give Raw the tag team and SD the womens title.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

There's no way this is the show they put on to impress Fox execs, no fucking waaaaaaaay they're backstage watching this catastrophe live


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

I am going to bed, its 3 AM here, and this shit is not worth it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065058875945230336
And people thought Miz was going to beat Bryan for the WWE Title :lol.

Although AJ did lose 3 times to Ellsworth as champion......................

Nah.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Didn't Meltzer claim Fox wanted more action and less story like a real sport
Not sure if he was lying (as per usual) or if WWE are this stupid


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Like what was the point of even calling Almas up to the main roster? They had no plans for him obviously and they don't even intend of using him in any capacity.
> 
> We'll go weeks without seeing him sometimes, he never gets any feuds, he just has these one off matches where he jobs to bigger stars.


Change Almas for every single call up in the last 2 years and you wonder why they can't produce stars. I mean, I know the IIconics are not the greatest talents, but hell, did they deserve to be buried like that? And not only them, the Riotts spent the last couple of months jobbingto the Bellas and last night they basically lost with a 3v1 advantage against Natalya lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Spoiler: eh



I don't even particularly like Undisputed Era but I'm really starting to hope the rumblings of a debut tonight are valid, just to add _something_ slightly interesting to this miserable display.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hurin said:


> There's no way this is the show they put on to impress Fox execs, no fucking waaaaaaaay they're backstage watching this catastrophe live


Its so simple how SD could have been good so far.

start off with Shane in the ring getting fired by Vince for losing 6-0, and Vince putting in a new commissioner. Charlotte coming out and Becky interrupting her, bashing her for not being able to beat RR.

Then put in two matches to start a feud for TLC. Maybe even a debut from NXT. Like Velvettene dream against Miz instead of miz jobbing to a jobber

Lets hope they dont botch the DB promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE needs to combine the tag team division and the women's division then trim the fat. Just give Raw the tag team and SD the womens title.


Don't talk about Nia like that. :beckylol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well there goes the worst hr of WWE TV all year.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I would have wish Becky would at lease come out to do commentary like what they did for Alexa


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Vince has to be making them put on a show this bad on purpose.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Charlotte in tonight’s MMC?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Can someone tell me why only SDL is going to Fox, and why Fox chose it over the much more well known show that is Raw?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is putrid.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

In three days we've had Drake Maverick "piss" himself.

Now we have Big E winning a match via a Turkey to the face.

This company :deanfpalm


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Has this been the worst hour of WWE of all time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince shitting himself laughing


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Fox should be like Vince we want hhh to run smackdown or someone else tho idk who


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

At least the iconics are pretty?


That's something?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrong, Randall. I'll only be full of don't-even-give-a-fuck-ness.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Can someone tell me why only SDL is going to Fox, and why Fox chose it over the much more well known show that is Raw?


Isn't it because WWE wanted more $ for RAW so USA was like we will give you more $ but we are dropping SDL? I thought that's what happened.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seriously wtf did cesaro do or wtf does vince think cesaro did 

he's been getting shit on for 3 years now more or less


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince really needs to retire.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> seriously wtf did cesaro do or wtf does vince think cesaro did
> 
> he's been getting shit on for 3 years now more or less


And he's one of the best in ring workers in the company....The old senile fuck is so out of touch.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where is this Randy story headed? Is it for a show down with AJ at WM?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Was/Is Paige's life really that compelling that a movie needed to be made about it?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065063620122476546Shade shade shade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky gets injured and Smackdown bleeds out. Save us, The Man. You're our only hope. :yoda :becky2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> And he's one of the best in ring workers in the company....The old senile fuck is so out of touch.


yeah Cesero vs Lesar would be such an amazing match and we will never get it.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Isn't it because WWE wanted more $ for RAW so USA was like we will give you more $ but we are dropping SDL? I thought that's what happened.


I have no idea that's why I was asking. So if Fox picked up SDL because USA was dropping it why is Vince intentionally trying to make it look bad at SS and again tonight with this shit? Does he not want SDL to have TV at all? Because he's really pushing his luck here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Randy leading UE would be awesome.

I love Orton as a leader of a faction, he's seen as an alpha who can easily take the lead of a young faction.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

It's 5AM and i am asking myself the real questions , why the fuck am i doing watching this crap ? I thought they will handle this shit seriously but watching Miz pinned by someone i am more muscular than him was physically painful


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

This is so fucking shit.

A legitimate, well established tag team just lost by being hit with a turkey.

C'mon cuh.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

#Progressive!
#ignoreothercompanies!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they had an ad, start the mattch and have another ad


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Corey slobbering over Mandy during her entire match has run it's course, and is getting borderline creepy.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wtf is this show? Zero follow up from Survivor Series and pointless matches.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Either Mandy leave Sonya alone or Naomi is getting pinned


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ace said:


> Randy leading UE would be awesome.
> 
> I love Orton as a leader of a faction, he's seen as an alpha who can easily take the lead of a young faction.


Eesh. Only issue there is Randy's really gonna make them all look even shorter than they are.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Wtf is this show? Zero follow up from Survivor Series and pointless matches.


Not just pointless, but a genuine disgrace to those involved so far.

Miz losing to a guy the commentators described as 'anaemic'. 

Cesaro and Seamus losing to a turkey punch?

It's enough to get someone the jail.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandy vs Nia to unify the women's titles at Mania = :vince$


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Does Fox want Trips to take over SDL?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well that was terrible.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

35 mins left for Rey-Orton and Bryan's promo.

30 mins was given to whatever the fuck that Charlotte shit was =\


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is on SD tonight right


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Didn't watch the match. 

Is there a reason why Asuka looked so pissed off afterwards even though they won?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Does Fox want Trips to take over SDL?


 After tonight, they should be asking for changes. 

This is the worst SD I can remember.

Only 35 mins left but good grief this has been bad, especially with the high expectations of a lot changes after the 0-6 thrashing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Didn't watch the match.
> 
> Is there a reason why Asuka looked so pissed off afterwards even though they won?


maybe she got stiffed


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rey/Orton for the first time on SD in 12 years.

I love WWE nostalgia.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If they're not going to have AJ/Bryan segment go on last, why not have it open the show to give it a hot start instead of the Charlotte shit?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rey/Orton for the first time on SD in 12 years.
> 
> I love WWE nostalgia.


 Probably will only get 10 mins :cry


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I just don't get this, it's really starting to seem like Vince is pissed Fox picked up SDL and would rather the show didn't have TV at all.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan is on SD tonight right


At this point he should boycott it and claim he won't take any part in it as this show is a worse humanitarian crime than anything the Saudis have done.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Didn't watch the match.
> 
> Is there a reason why Asuka looked so pissed off afterwards even though they won?


Maybe they fucked up a spot? Wasn't paying much attention either


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> If they're not going to have AJ/Bryan segment go on last, why not have it open the show to give it a hot start instead of the Charlotte shit?


 First heel promo (WWE don't do shit in these, they drag it out) and AJ isn't there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope the Bryan segment is better than this shitshow has been so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> If they're not going to have AJ/Bryan segment go on last, why not have it open the show to give it a hot start instead of the Charlotte shit?


I am glad its not going on last so they don't have to rush it like the Ambrose / Rollins disaster last night


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Maybe they fucked up a spot? Wasn't paying much attention either


No i just think that sometimes Asuka forget that she have to be a cute face who is Always smiling.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is Lars coming to Raw or SD?

Swear this aired on Raw?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I just don't get this, it's really starting to seem like Vince is pissed Fox picked up SDL and would rather the show didn't have TV at all.


It's a billion dollar tv deal so he's happy but this show is the worst in months.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lars Sullivan to SDL?

Oh shiet! 

Insert appropriate gif from The Office.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's incredible how over is Asuka considering how WWE used her


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Right. let's give this Bryan promo a shot.

But after that I'm done. This show has be powerfully shit.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ace said:


> Is Lars coming to Raw or SD?
> 
> Swear this aired on Raw?


I'd like to think they're trying to keep people guessing, but in all likelihood they haven't actually decided or got any actual plans for him yet. Just like most NXT call ups.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lars Sullivan sucks, he is just another Snitsky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait, so this isn't a TLC match? :lmao

Corbin and Braun is fpalm


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

1. I really don't give a fuck about this orton match...two guys way out of their prime taking the main event spot from young guys 

2. Are they really going to just ignore the fact that they went 0-6 at SS? Like that should be the main plot for the entire show for the next few weeks...I'm at a loss here trying to figure out how they are ignoring a possible big interesting story plot like that


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

If Bryan is going full heel, I hope he cuts his hair and shaves the beard.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lars Sullivan looks like prime geek material :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan talking in 3rd person, ha niiiiiicceeee


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan Danielson talking here?

Heel American Dragon?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan speaking in third person, what a heel :lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> If Bryan is going full heel, I hope he cuts his hair and shaves the beard.




He looks more like a heel with both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> If Bryan is going full heel, I hope he cuts his hair and shaves the beard.


Nah shave the head and keep the beard like his american dragon gimmick


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is a heel now? Hell I’m in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So instead of getting Becky we got Titty Flair squash the Iconics


awesome


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

FrankenTodd said:


> He looks more like a heel with both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh i agree but i think the beard and long hair are very synonymous with his face character that was crazy over leading up to wm 30


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This promo is awesome.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This promo has started off pretty dull.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan is right, the fans are fickle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

See this is what happens when Vince allows wrestlers to write their own promos. Its money


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bryan's a fuckin G.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

great promo


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Not a fan of the third person promo, maybe it will grow on me, but right now it just seems weird.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fickle.

Fickle.

*Fickle!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Best way to end this promo would be, there is no more Daniel Bryan. I am Bryan Danileson


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Daniel Bryan :sodone


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god that yes shit is gone, that shit was annoying af.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

he said balls eheheheheheheheheheh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have led off the show.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think DB watched some of Becky's promos


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Love this version of Bryan, hell yeah. Reminds me of Jericho during his best run!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eh, so Bryan is delusional/crazy.

Whatever.

The character is meh, but the promo itself was good.


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

See charlotte this is a heel promo, take notes 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

:crying:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

daniel bryan talking about how hes been tripping on lsd/shrooms/mdma/mescaline/dmt/2CE/2CB/ketamine for 180 straight hours now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now he just needs a change in music for the next show. Give him the final countdown already


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Well Iike the young kids say “I’m shook.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yes movement is dead.

His title side plates will need changing then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just saw Bryan’s dumb promo but jumped in late. I know this is stupid but did I miss anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If he's so new then cut the hideous hair now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan is the man. Best thing on SD in years. Hopefully they let him run with the title for a long time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dat promo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

At this point it’s actually impressive all the new ways they think up to bury The Miz each week. Take note rest of the roster, if you put in any effort and get over without being told to do so you’ll be jobbed out endlessly in increasingly more inventive ways.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm... I'm not sure what to make of that promo. I have no idea what to think.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Bryan is playing his new character extremely well, he genuinely comes off as a little bit off. Great promo with actually quite sound logic for the heel turn, which is rare in WWE. Looking forward to his run as champ!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm digging "Bobby Fischer" Daniel Bryan thus far.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else notice WWE going on the sudden uptick?

Like... was it after Roman left or did it start before?


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Bryan is getting booed this is great...only thing that would have made it better was start forcing people to refer to him as "Bryan Danielson" and that Daniel Bryan is dead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Complains about folks moving on from him

> Fails to acknowledge getting pops as the GM and the "YES!" chant popping up on a number of occasions even after his retirement










He's spot-on about the fanbase being the most fickle of pickles, though. :lenny2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> Thank god that yes shit is gone, that shit was annoying af.


There is still the NO chants. And who knows, maybe the fans will still chant YES, they still do the "what" chant.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> Bryan is playing his new character extremely well, he genuinely comes off as a little bit off. Great promo with actually quite sound logic for the heel turn, which is rare in WWE. Looking forward to his run as champ!


 Meh, I hate crazy/delusional characters like it. It's impossible to do it really well in the WWE, the writing isn't good enough and there's limits to what they can do hence they blow.

He could have remained sane and cut the same promo, this was just whatever.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Now that is how a promo should be done! He actually explained his actions and made you understand his character


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Haven’t ordered from wweshop in years, but if Bryan has a new shirt for Black Friday, Vince has my money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was awesome. He's come a long damn way with his promo ability.

Deranged Bryan! :bryan


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Ace said:


> Meh, I hate crazy/delusional characters like it. He could have remained sane and cut the same promo, this was just whatever.


oh what a shock you didn't like it lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They made that promo too complicated, same with Charlotte's.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> The Yes movement is dead.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065072479230615552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065069302573948929


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> > Complains about folks moving on from him
> > Fails to acknowledge getting pops as the GM and the "YES!" chant popping up on a number of occasions even after his retirement


Thatis what a good heel does.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DB DA GAWD said:


> oh what a shock you didn't like it lol


 This is someone who hated Bray Wyatt's mumbo jumbo even though he was a much better promo than Bryan, no it isn't surprising.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> Meh, I hate crazy/delusional characters like it. It's impossible to do it really well in the WWE, the writing isn't good enough and there's limits to what they can do hence they blow.
> 
> He could have remained sane and cut the same promo, this was just whatever.


Better than any promo ever done by AJ. :fact


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Promo like this remind why Bryan Danielson is one of the greatest pro wrestlers in the world. He actually knows how to get in character and he doesn't come off as phony or fake. "cough' charlotte flair


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

He sounded a bit like Foley as mankind as well


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Amazing promo from Bryan. Made the shit-show worth sitting through.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ace said:


> Meh, I hate delusional characters


You have a Velveteen Dream avatar.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Haven’t ordered from wweshop in years, but if Bryan has a new shirt for Black Friday, Vince has my money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do they still have that giant WWE Authnetic tag on the bottom of the shirt? it's one of the only reasons I stopped buying their merch.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DB DA GAWD said:


> oh what a shock you didn't like it lol


Was gonna say the same thing but what's the point, Ace is notorious for his Styles geeking and Bryan hating. His words drip with salt :bryanlol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is unbelievable that you guys think that was a good promo lol. Holy shit. If that wasn’t Daniel Bryan y’all would be acknowledging how absurd that was. Me imagining Roman giving that promo is hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Headliner said:


> If he's so new then cut the hideous hair now.


Trim the mangy beard while he's at it.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Ace said:


> This is someone who hated Bray Wyatt's mumbo jumbo even though he was a much better promo than Bryan, no it isn't surprising.


nah it's just not surprising since you dislike just about everything Bryan does


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

main event not getting much time tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a stupid main event... glad I paused this shit and played a game before fadt forwarding it. 

If Fox execs really are there, they really fucked. What a failure.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Just tuning into the show, briefly what did I miss?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This is unbelievable that you guys think that was a good promo lol. Holy shit. If that wasn’t Daniel Bryan y’all would be acknowledging how absurd that was. Me imagining Roman giving that promo is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The promo itself was okay, but the character already has go away heat from me. But this is someone who never really got the hype around guys like Pillman and Raven. He could have said the same stuff without becoming "deranged".


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Do they still have that giant WWE Authnetic tag on the bottom of the shirt? it's one of the only reasons I stopped buying their merch.


i hated that too.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He sounded a bit like Foley as mankind as well


Glad someone else is thinking that, I've been getting Mankind vibes from the start of his turn :lmao It's more the mannerisms for me though.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> Just tuning into the show, briefly what did I miss?


An hour and a half of someone pouring excrement everywhere then a good Daniel Bryan promo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> This is unbelievable that you guys think that was a good promo lol. Holy shit. If that wasn’t Daniel Bryan y’all would be acknowledging how absurd that was. Me imagining Roman giving that promo is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really wasn't that good, at all. I haven't been able to get into Bryan at all since his return honestly.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> Just tuning into the show, briefly what did I miss?


 Nothing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DB DA GAWD said:


> nah it's just not surprising since you dislike just about everything Bryan does




That promo was dog shit. I’m meh for Bryan, but people saying that was good are marks dude. That was awful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> The promo itself was okay, but the character already has go away heat from me. But this is someone who never really got the hype around guys like Pillman and Raven. He could have said the same stuff without becoming "deranged".


How does he have go away heat from you? The promo was brilliant. And Pillman and Raven are two of the best promo'ers of all time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Was gonna say the same thing but what's the point, Ace is notorious for his Styles geeking and Bryan hating. His words drip with salt :bryanlol


He tried to pretend Becky Lynch wasn't good on twitter so he has a history of being incredibly wrong.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anybody else miss seeing Cena on a semi-regular basis?

I'd love to see him with the US title again having Open Challenges or with some other relevant story-line.

Oh well, guess he's "too old" for wrestling.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Do they still have that giant WWE Authnetic tag on the bottom of the shirt? it's one of the only reasons I stopped buying their merch.




I I can’t speak for what they sell at the online shop now. my more recent purchases came from WWE live events. I don’t know if that makes a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> How does he have go away heat from you? The promo was brilliant. And Pillman and Raven are two of the best promo'ers of all time.


(daniel bryan beat the god king AJ styles that's how he got go away heat with AJ's waifu Ace)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DB DA GAWD said:


> nah it's just not surprising since you dislike just about everything Bryan does


 Maybe Bryan should stop giving me shit to dislike. The character sucks IMO, there's others who agree and others that don't. It's called having an opinion.

People use to suck off Bray while I always shit on him. That kind of character just doesn't connect with me.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Promo was best thing on the show, and explained his actions perfectly. May have gone over some heads on this forum though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the commentary saying Rey trying to protect his identity when we all know what he looks like


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Orton is being a douche for ripping the luchadore mask.

Prick!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> The promo itself was okay, but the character already has go away heat from me. But this is someone who never really got the hype around guys like Pillman and Raven. He could have said the same stuff without becoming "deranged".




It was bad. He’s a blatant crowd favorite and can’t bitch at them. His character since return has had go away heat for me. I admittedly got back into WWE immediately after his run as I was in college during it and didn’t have the time. However, I know what he was etc, and that promo made no sense. It’s annoying he has his fan boys still. Dude should be Curtis Axel level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ace said:


> Nothing.


Well from what I can gather from these last couple pages, sounds like every wrestler on the whole show is going through a midlife crisis. Time for more anger management therapy sessions again!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> You have a Velveteen Dream avatar.


 The Dream is a self absorbed and vain, he's not crazy or deranged.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sick RKO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is the sound just cutting out randomly, or does someone keep swearing and they are editing it


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ace said:


> The Dream is a self absorbed and a vain person, he's not crazy or deranged.


But he is very delusional, which was the point of my post.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I knew he was gonna try an RKO out of that. And it was awesome.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> Maybe Bryan should stop giving me shit to dislike. The character sucks IMO, there's others who agree and others that don't. It's called having an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> People use to suck off Bray while I always shit on him. That kind of character just doesn't connect with me.




Bray was a cult leader and his gimmick made sense. Bryan does not. His character is a fucking hipster. How the hell am I supposed to like that? His wife is the worst wrestler on the roster. He’s literally everything I hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ace said:


> The Dream is a self absorbed and a vain person, he's not crazy or deranged.


"Say my name, Aleister. SAY. MY. NAME."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So what's with the Orton push?

#1 contender for the WWE title?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Orton does it again with another AWESOME RKO :clap :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Rey got squshed lOL

This fucking show


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

What's Randy's motivation here?

This feud is weird.

Orton needs to get back on the steroids and run a stable of heels.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Promo was best thing on the show, and explained his actions perfectly. May have gone over some heads on this forum though.


Dude in here said the promo made no sense like lol i don't know man shit didn't seem like rocket science to me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh shit Randy took his mask off? Sheesh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065076987591413762


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> But he is very delusional, which was the point my post.


 True, he is delusional but nearly every heel is that.

There's being delusional because you're arrogant and then there's being delusional because you're crazy, which appears to be the case with Bryan.

The only time a crazy or psychotic wrestler connected with me was Viper/anger management/coked up Orton and that was mainly because I thought he was cool and he had a badass edge to him.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd like to see this version of Orton against Brock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That SD accomplished nothing. Jesus christ what an epic dud.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

EMT's often throw a towel over someone's head :laugh:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'd like to see this version of Orton against Brock.


This


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

So aj fans are the new punk fans who hate Bryan, good to know 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Hopefully someone puts the promo up on youtube soon so I can watch it again.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So Randy Orton is the new TJ Perkins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If heel Orton ain't gunning for the WWE title, what's the point.

Rey shoulda won or at least Rey should win the feud.

No?

EDIT: Rey should kick Orton's ass in a steel cage or HIAC match. 

Maybe 3 stages of heel or save that for Rollins/Ambrose?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'd like to see this version of Orton against Brock.




AJ Orton is something I’m praying we will see still. That match would be sick and I LOVE Brock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Is it me or has there been a lot of elbow bleeding lately on wwe?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> How will SD react to getting swept 6-0 at SvS


Not at all :draper2

:trolldog


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Makish16 said:


> So aj fans are the new punk fans who hate Bryan, good to know
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk




Hate Punk, indifferent toAJ, Bryan’s character is lame. I don’t fit your mold.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Orton really has nothing to prove, he just wants to be a douche again since it makes him feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The last three minutes were worth sitting through this show. Another incredible RKO. His timing is highly underrated. 

Maybe they'll do Orton/Rey in a ladder match with Rey's mask on the line.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Makish16 said:


> So aj fans are the new punk fans who hate Bryan, good to know
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


 I've never been a fan of Bryan's and this was long before AJ arrived in the WWE :shrug

Most other AJ fans are indifferent to Bryan or like him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show sucked but Bryan shone brightly with his homerun of a promo. He ain't no one dimensional wrestler. :bryanlol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexander_G said:


> Orton really has nothing to prove, he just wants to be a douche again since it makes him feel all warm and fuzzy inside.




Right cause Rey has the world to prove 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Kinda dumb they did not show a replay of the RKO. That was nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Ace said:


> True, he is delusional but nearly every heel is that.
> 
> There's being delusional because you're arrogant and then there's being delusional because you're crazy, which appears to be the case with Bryan.
> 
> The only time a crazy or psychotic wrestler connected with me was Viper/anger management/coked up Orton and that was mainly because I thought he was cool and he had a badass edge to him.


Give it a rest, it wouldn't matter either way anybody who knows you on here knows that.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Right cause Rey has the world to prove
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Rey bothered to come back and compete for something. Unfortunately I see more of the same happening to him as what's happened here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Give it a rest, it wouldn't matter either way anybody who knows you on here knows that.


 God you Bryan fans can't accept that some people don't like Bryan can you fpalm


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Show sucked but Bryan shone brightly with his homerun of a promo. He ain't no one dimensional wrestler. :bryanlol


The man can do it all, and doesn't have to flippy flop around the ring and in the air to be the man :dance2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Give it a rest, it wouldn't matter either way anybody who knows you on here knows that.




I have no dog in the fight, but Ace is right. He’s being attacked (with no meat as y’all keep saying we know you) when he’s right. Bryan’s character has been god awful and for those who aren’t die hard fans see it. This promo wasn’t good. It made no sense for who he is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexander_G said:


> Yeah. Rey bothered to come back and compete for something. Unfortunately I see more of the same happening to him as what's happened here.




So let’s reward the old guy over the dude who’s been there forever and never left. And this forum hates when old guys take spots over the stars. Alrighty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This show absolutely sucked.

No Becky

No AJ

No Joe

No Nakamura

No Almas

No Rusev

No Jeff hardy

Where the fuck is everyone???


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Ace said:


> God you Bryan fans can't accept that some people don't like Bryan can you fpalm


Just saying, quit making up reasons. You don't like him whatever, but it ain't because he's crazy now. He's only been this way for a week, you didn't like him before that. Again whatever, you are just a very pushing your agenda driven type poster.



bradatar said:


> I have no dog in the fight, but Ace is right. He’s being attacked (with no meat as y’all keep saying we know you) when he’s right. Bryan’s character has been god awful and for those who aren’t die hard fans see it. This promo wasn’t good. It made no sense for who he is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only by people like you and Ace who never liked him in the first place.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Just saying, quit making up reasons. You don't like him whatever, but it ain't because he's crazy now. He's only been this way for a week, you didn't like him before that. Again whatever, you are just a very pushing your agenda driven type poster.




HIS. CHARACTER. SUCKS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

taker1986 said:


> This show absolutely sucked.
> 
> No Becky
> 
> ...


 There's too much talent on the roster and not enough time. You can't fit everyone on, I'm fine with it rather this than give them 2 mins of nothing here and there and rush other segments.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

daniel bryan's beard is a glorious rat's nest of a trigger warning :trolldog


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Only by people like you and Ace who never liked him in the first place.




What? People can be good and suck.

There’s this dude named Undertaker. He was decent once upon a time. Ya know when their character made sense? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Only by people like you and Ace who never liked him in the first place.


 I actually thought the heel Bryan back in the day was good, I thought he did a good job there and thought he was pretty funny. It was only the Yes movement stuff that was annoying to me (I joined the site around then).


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> I actually thought the heel Bryan back in the day was good, I thought he did a good job there and thought he was pretty funny. It was only the Yes movement stuff that was annoying to me (I joined the site around then).


so you didn't like it at all but now you think he did a good job 5 minutes after furiously defending not liking it at all

*whiplash*

fpalm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't wait to see The Bar vs New Day in a Turkey match at TLC.

Tonight proved that a Turkey is a seriously dangerous weapon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I have no dog in the fight, but Ace is right. He’s being attacked (with no meat as y’all keep saying we know you) when he’s right. Bryan’s character has been god awful and for those who aren’t die hard fans see it. This promo wasn’t good. It made no sense for who he is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not liking Bryan doesn't confer added credibility to your argument. Just admit that you are never going to like anything that Bryan does. Ace is a butthurt AJ mark who cannot stand that Bryan is the champion and is miles ahead of him in charisma and promo ability. Truth hurts.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

bradatar said:


> What? People can be good and suck.
> 
> There’s this dude named Undertaker. He was decent once upon a time. Ya know when their character made sense?
> 
> ...


And people can change, their characters on a TV show can change. Only people like you who didn't like him at any point in time thinks what he's doing now or the promo he just gave sucks.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This felt more like a Raw show than a SD show.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

bradatar said:


> So let’s reward the old guy over the dude who’s been there forever and never left. And this forum hates when old guys take spots over the stars. Alrighty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what you're trying to read into my words, but you're off the mark. I said Orton's being a douche, I never said he didn't work hard at it all these years.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wait til Christmas time bitches. The New Day and The Bar will complete their Trifecta of Holiday Themed Street Fights.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Didn't see the whole episode, caught Bryan's promo on. The Orton stuff was great and the Bryan promo was great.

Anybody who didn't like the Bryan promo..that's cool haha. Everybody is entitled to their opinion!! I think this will do wonders for DB though, looking forward to it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree there was other talents that were not used and too much bullshit , ie..Turkey CrapFest etc. Today was uneventful and did very little to advance storylines. The best thing was pretty much Bryan promo, Orton yanking Rey's mask and the continuation of Charlotte. But no Becky, Nakamura, Rusev...was a pretty miserable call.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Not liking Bryan doesn't confer added credibility to your argument. Just admit that you are never going to like anything that Bryan does. Ace is a butthurt AJ mark who cannot stand that Bryan is the champion and is miles ahead of him in charisma and promo ability. Truth hurts.




I’m a damn Miz mark. I don’t like or dislike Bryan in all honesty. My wife got sold on Bryan after the heel turn. She thought this promo was good and she liked the Dean one too. I disliked both. I thought they both were tryhard. The Brock match was good in that it made me mad at the heel. He did really good there. I think he can be good with this, but that promo didn’t do it for me. I don’t really follow usernames despite my post count, but Ace really had the same kinda thought process as me. Like I said, I don’t care about AJ either. I also secretly somewhat like Bryan having the title as I feel it will point Miz in that direction. AJ and Bryan to me though is hard to evaluate. AJ is presented more legit to me, and I enjoy him more for it. Like I said earlier as well, I was not active for Bryan’s good run. This is me reading up and watching the network seeing what he was. THEN NOW, seeing him, he’s just mehhh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Alexander_G said:


> Not sure what you're trying to read into my words, but you're off the mark. I said Orton's being a douche, I never said he didn't work hard at it all these years.




Sorry, getting confused with people who think I’m some AJ mark who can’t stand the favorites of others. I think Orton is getting a mini push right now to get him fighting AJ. Rey is a roadblock. Rey v Almas seems to be the end goal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today was a definitely downgrade from previous shows, maybe because the holidays or whatever. Still pretty piss poor show, especially coming from a ppv, but oh well. I'd say today's show was at best a 4/10.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thatis what a good heel does.


The promo was certainly good, but that portion of it in particular just came off as jarring because of how blatantly false it was. :lol

Then again, it could be because they're aiming to take Bryan down the route of a delusional heel like a few others have mentioned in this thread. Regardless, I'm very keen on where Fickle Pickle Bryan goes from here.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Sorry, getting confused with people who think I’m some AJ mark who can’t stand the favorites of others. I think Orton is getting a mini push right now to get him fighting AJ. Rey is a roadblock. Rey v Almas seems to be the end goal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


K. Well, anything to see more of Almas. Getting a little impatient of him being stuck in perpetual limbo.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So, did R-Truth ever get his Becky-signed Marine 6 DVD?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So what's going on with Charlotte? Is she a heel or what? I mean she does a vicious beatdown on Ronda, attacks referees, and says she did it for Becky, the woman who's assaulted her for the past couple of months. I guess a hug from that same person, you're replacing due to a broken nose can change one's feelings for them.

Then she attacks Illconics, who are both two heels. What, was Carmella or Lana not available for her to beat up instead?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> So what's going on with Charlotte? Is she a heel or what? I mean she does a vicious beatdown on Ronda, attacks referees, and says she did it for Becky, the woman who's assaulted her for the past couple of months. I guess a hug from that same person, you're replacing due to a broken nose can change one's feelings for them.
> 
> Then she attacks Illconics, who are both two heels. What, was Carmella or Lana not available for her to beat up instead?


I know people hate the word tweener, but... I don't know what else to call it. Gargano syndrome?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think it's obvious this whole Orton hero killer thing is leading to AJ at WM.

RR he may screw AJ to set it up, kinda like Kane did for Punk.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Charlotte is the new Becky Lynch, and the real Becky Lynch will be back with a whole different and generic face attitude. They'll exploit this accident to transfer Becky's heat to Charlotte, and the dumb fans are helping them with their naive reactions. This is the WWE, this is how they work.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, here is your WWE Champion, the new Daniel Bryan!

Good to see they are building up Mandy vs. Sonya, I think Mandy will be the villain. Miz will probably turn face, while Shane will turn heel. Charlotte and Randy were cool.

SmackDown > Raw


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Not liking Bryan doesn't confer added credibility to your argument. Just admit that you are never going to like anything that Bryan does. Ace is a butthurt AJ mark who cannot stand that Bryan is the champion and is miles ahead of him in charisma and promo ability. Truth hurts.


 Butt hurt? I didn't like Bryan LONG before AJ was even with the WWE. You can look through my earlier posts and see it for yourself. I'm just not a fan and probably never will be, he's not my type of wrestler and doesn't connect with me or possess the traits I like.

It's funny you call me butt hurt when you literally said AJ's success should have been Bryan's and have been taking subtle shots at AJ since day one. I imagine this is similar treatment and sense of entitlement Reigns and Punk received back in the day when Bryan was a lot more popular.

Maybe you should look in the mirror and stop living vicariously through Daniel Bryan, because it seems to be the case here.

I would have left it at that but it's but hurt Bryan marks like yourself (you and one other, the rest are cool) turning this into a mark war when it's literally just me. 

God forbid someone not like Daniel Bryan or a direction they're taking with a major character, it's not like I've never been critical of my own favorites direction in the past 

It's not like other wrestlers are criticized here. I don't think I've actually been that critical of Bryan. The only thing i can really think of is today - his crazy character. I'm among the biggest critics/haters here and tend to hate more than I like and that's largely down to booking and presentation of characters. It seems you took me wanting Joe to win the title off AJ too personally, I was advocating Joe for months and wanted him to take it off AJ. Likewise I think Miz story would be awesome :shrug


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> So what's going on with Charlotte? Is she a heel or what? I mean she does a vicious beatdown on Ronda, attacks referees, and says she did it for Becky, the woman who's assaulted her for the past couple of months. I guess a hug from that same person, you're replacing due to a broken nose can change one's feelings for them.
> 
> Then she attacks Illconics, who are both two heels. What, was Carmella or Lana not available for her to beat up instead?


I dont know who wrote her lines this week?? about her so called "brutal beating" and Ronda walking slowly?? "duh she seemed fine..hell she even had a match yesterday"....atleast have continuity on such small things.. 

plus lol @ Ronda claiming to hunt her down..is it going to a year like for Seth Rollins to find Triple H on confront him on a NXT show.. :laugh:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The opening segment of Charlotte and the main event of Rey vs Randy were fantastic. I wish there was more in the Miz and Shane segment. I was hoping for some serious storyline progression there, but nothing happened there.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

From what I understand of the Charlotte segment, she's not a badass, but she's crazy, makes sense with her Joker quote on twitter.

So we got the craziest, the baddest and the man.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What was the whole point of that Miz TV segment leading into that squash tag team match where the Miz squashed some local jobbers? I thought Shane was on his way to being a heel. I thought the Miz was being cheered like a face. Speaking of being a face, what is Charlotte now? She attacked Ronda Rousey at Survivor Series like a heel. Yet came out and cut a promo with a heelish tone and ended up destroying the Iconics soon after. I'm so confused right now. 

The only things I enjoyed were the Daniel Bryan promo where he kept referring to himself in the 3rd person. This is a new direction for him. The Orton/Misterio match was fine for what it was but I still don't know why these two are feuding.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I really don't understand what's going on with Charlotte, personally. The narrative where she is concerned is all over the place and disjointed.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

bradatar said:


> So let’s reward the old guy over the dude who’s been there forever and never left. And this forum hates when old guys take spots over the stars. Alrighty.


That old dude is younger than Rey Mysterio and still is the best damn heel in company


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely no follow up to getting humiliated at Survivor Series, never change.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Absolutely no follow up to getting humiliated at Survivor Series, never change.


well its just like usual..they talk a big game on twitter etc since they love to troll more than come up with anything resembling creative.. but then most likely, 30 mins before the show, they suddenly realize they got shit....so make some filler stuff to stuff time and roll with it :laugh:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Heel Orton’s aways fun, though I thought the RKO outside the ring looked pretty lame. Forgettable show all in all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Absolutely no follow up to getting humiliated at Survivor Series, never change.


I don't understand why they're so reluctant to turn Miz and Shane. It's the obvious thing to do at this point.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I saw wrong or miz is getting a beard?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

grecefar said:


> I saw wrong or miz is getting a beard?


He's had a stubble for a while now.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Ace said:


> Of course, it would be stupid to change back and the show needs a new direction.
> 
> Coupled with the fact AJ wanted to drop the title.


I really don't understand why he is back on TV. I am sure they could have found someone to face Bryan for a few months. There was no reason dropping AJ in the mix again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace said:


> It's funny you call me butt hurt when you literally said AJ's success should have been Bryan's and have been taking subtle shots at AJ since day one. I imagine this is similar treatment and sense of entitlement Reigns and Punk received back in the day when Bryan was a lot more popular.


Look at it this way Ace:

Bryan came back at WM34. He had more main event matches on SD than AJ did (10 to 5). His feud with The Miz was treated like a bigger deal over AJ's feud with Samoa Joe (Bryan/Miz went after AJ/Joe three times at PPVs). Consider all that and Bryan wasn't able to jump ahead of AJ in the booking. You would think a face Daniel Bryan coming back at WM 34 would be the end of AJ's face run, right? It wasn't. In fact WWE felt so confident with AJ as a face he was used as a way to turn Daniel Bryan heel.


----------

